# My new Panasonic TC-P50ST60 50" Plasma review



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I just got my Panasonic Viera TC-P50ST60 50" 3D Smart Plasma TV and I thought I would give a little review.










The ST60 series Plasma is Panasonics lowest model of Plasma TV to offer its amazing Infinite black pro panel. Giving amazing black levels and contrast. 










The panel is very thin at 1.5" deep and has a great look with a nice subtle 1.2" boarder around the screen 










The Smart TV menu is packed full of really cool features and although the web browsing feature is really not very good because the remote control text navigation is very clunky. 
The "Apps screen" is fully configurable and you can remove and add apps to your liking including games and movie streaming sites.










After going on line and finding several sites with the calibration settings I set everything as suggested and used the "cinema" mode. The image quality is really really good. Blacks are deep and the flesh tones are really true to life. 

I downloaded the calibration images and have already started the break-in process of running them for about a week in between watching some TV.
Their is a plethora of video adjustments and a low everything from individual RGB gamma and white balance to many different color and other settings.

I have not tried the 3D yet but Panasonic includes 2 prs of glasses and they seem comfortable.










The remote is nothing special but it typical and functional. 
Sound is also very good considering the thinness of the display and is much better than my previous 40" Sony LCD. 

Ultimately this is a great set for the money.


----------



## Pav26 (May 17, 2013)

Nice little review. I have last year's VT50 (55" one) which is very good too. The only downside is that there still doesn't seem to be many "useful" apps available with Smart Viera - Having said that though, picture quality is indeed very nice with deep blacks and awesome contrast.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I like the wireless connectivity of this TV it makes streaming that much better when your no where near a wired connection. YouTube is one that I stream from sometimes.


----------



## Pav26 (May 17, 2013)

Agreed. The YouTube app is fantastic, after a recent update. The whole interface was revamped and as a result is now much faster and a lot more fluid. I actually enjoy the app interface much more than the web based version!


----------



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice little write up. Even though my LG PK950 is still going strong, its only a 50" and I'm wanting bigger... This TV has been on my radar since I love Panny plasmas and CNET's review was so positive (even though CNET's credibility isn't the greatest atm).

I don't really care about the wifi and apps. I just want a great picture at a great price. My LG has wifi and I never use it - that is what the PS3 and XBOX 360 are for.

I really like the look of this display...hopefully a 60/65 inch is in my future...


----------

